# A Little Bit About Wood Carving



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This might give some ideas. See what you think.












 





.
.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet machine! :thumbsup:

Great artisans.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

